# Does anybody have this halter?



## Jillianrose (Apr 29, 2017)

Dover saddlery's Economy Turnout Halter.

What Dover says about it:
This Economy Turnout Halter is made of triple-stitched leather and brass-look hardware. Offered at a budget-friendly price, this great all-around halter has a rolled, snap throat and adjustable crown and chin.

Originally $39.95, now on sale for $12.99

Have any of you bought this halter? Is this a good deal? I'm trying to stock up on stuff for when I eventually get a horse of my own. Thanks!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

If you're looking for a halter for leading your horse around, it will be fine, but you should never leave a halter on a horse during turnout unless it has a breakaway strap. And even then, I wouldn't. 

You might also want to wait until you have found your horse since there is some variability in head size between breeds.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

This is a breakaway halter because it is leather. Leather breaks. A non-breakaway halter would be all webbing, or a rope halter. Even so, it's a bad idea to turn a horse loose with a halter on if you aren't watching him. 

It looks like a perfectly serviceable halter for a horse with nice ground manners. A little iffy about ground manners I would prefer a rope halter as they aren't as easy for a horse to ignore.


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

For that price, honestly why not?

If you know roughly the size of horse you want as to whether you chose pony/cob/full etc. 
But either way, for $13 no harm in getting it, it'll be of use eventually I'm sure!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_It's a decent quality halter. Looks nice..._
With all of the adjust-ability it can and will fit many head styles...
Not top of the line materials but for everyday use and turnout it *is* perfect.
Plated hardware pits and is not as pretty as brass, nor usually as strong.
When you are able to purchase for $12.99 you need to expect it to be worth that amount of money.
Dover isn't going to lose money on their sale items so remember that.
For a starter package of items to collect it is perfect....
Enjoy making dreams start to come true...:wink:
:runninghorse2:.....
_jmo..._


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I agree, any halter for that price is a good deal, let alone a leather one.

Dover has a good reputation. I have no reason to think that would be a horrible halter, as stated it's an economy style but looks pretty darn nice.

In fact if I'm going to go buy one as soon as I get my pay check! lol

But yeah, don't buy the halter until you buy the horse! None of my horses are horse sized lol and I prefer nylon breakaways for most of them (they are color coded lol). It's just a halter anyways.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Avna said:


> This is a breakaway halter because it is leather. Leather breaks. A non-breakaway halter would be all webbing, or a rope halter. Even so, it's a bad idea to turn a horse loose with a halter on if you aren't watching him.
> 
> It looks like a perfectly serviceable halter for a horse with nice ground manners. A little iffy about ground manners I would prefer a rope halter as they aren't as easy for a horse to ignore.


Thanks for the correction Avna. My mistake. I am aware that leather is supposed to break, but the triple stitching had me worried. As you say, best not to leave a halter on regardless.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Acadianartist said:


> Thanks for the correction Avna. My mistake. I am aware that leather is supposed to break, but the triple stitching had me worried. As you say, best not to leave a halter on regardless.


Aw, that's just thread. Thread ain't nothing to a horse.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Avna said:


> Aw, that's just thread. Thread ain't nothing to a horse.


LOL, point taken.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Its very pretty. buy it , and dream on.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

My story about leather: One of the reasons I insisted on buying an english rather than a western saddle (not the main one, but one that I didn't tell people) is that western saddles are so full of straps and strings and six different girths all connected in some mysterious way and stuff that I when I try to saddle up I invariably trip over something that has started dragging and drop the saddle in the dirt. I'm a klutz.

When I got my brand new horse, I found out that she had not been trained to stand to be mounted, at least by someone very short, who hadn't climbed on a horse for 40 years. So about a week after I got her home I was trying to get her to stand still at the mounting block and I dropped my (english, buckled) reins clumsily and she stepped on them and ripped them apart like paper. She didn't panic or anything, it was no effort, she didn't hurt her mouth. Like paper.

That's how I learned about leather and horses.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I've purchased a couple of cheap halters, and what I've found is the leather is fine, but the hardware wears out within a few months. My horse is admittedly hard on halters but the last one really only lasted about a month before he broke one of the snaps.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Avna said:


> So about a week after I got her home I was trying to get her to stand still at the mounting block and I dropped my (english, buckled) reins clumsily and she stepped on them and ripped them apart like paper. She didn't panic or anything, it was no effort, she didn't hurt her mouth. Like paper.
> 
> That's how I learned about leather and horses.


Yep. How I learned was by attaching my reins to the leather bridle noseband and leading my horse. I put the rein down for a second, turned around and watched her step on the rein, lift her head up gently and snap the noseband in half. Like paper, LOL.

I've seen friends who give lessons running toward the newbies who have left the reins dangling on the ground..."Not the _new_ reins!!"


----------



## PaisleysMom (Feb 22, 2017)

I've bought Dover brand leather items before- they are usually a decent quality and will continue to look nice if you keep up with cleaning and oiling regularly. I bought a bridle a few years ago and it still looks great and I get compliments on it often! Cost me $50 on sale one random day!


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

I noticed the halter was imported. Didn't say from where. I have read reviews on some very inexpensive saddles that say the leather is stiff and looks almost like it's painted cardboard, develops cracks soon and generally does not last well, even though the pictures of course look good.

I am a big fan of Beta Biothane for everything that can be made out of it. For myself, I'd recommend a Beta Biothane halter with the widest straps you can find. They can be bought with a leather poll strap that will breakaway if needed. Opinions vary when and if ever a breakaway halter is safe to leave on.

I do not like the rope halters, particularly the thin rope halters as they can cause pain to the horse and a horse is best controlled without pain (or fear).

The last sentence is controversial to some and may be challenged.

I have one of these in orange. It will last a lifetime.

HALTER & LEAD made from BETA BIOTHANE (Solid Colored)


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

gottatrot said:


> Yep. How I learned was by attaching my reins to the leather bridle noseband and leading my horse. I put the rein down for a second, turned around and watched her step on the rein, lift her head up gently and snap the noseband in half. Like paper, LOL.
> 
> I've seen friends who give lessons running toward the newbies who have left the reins dangling on the ground..."Not the _new_ reins!!"


My mom bought me a nice new bridle for Christmas and I broke it the first time I used it. Still feel badly!

For everyone concerned about quality Dover is a very well known good quality store. I wouldn't buy a halter off a discount site for that price but at Dover I'm not thinking it's "too cheap". I have been wanting a leather halter with that look (horse broke hers) and am serious if the sale is still going on I will buy it in a bit. I'll let you guys know!


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have had a few of them. I have a few Dover shops close by. They are not made of great leather and do not condition beautifully like a really well made halter. The metal fittings are cheap and break easily. But for a cheapish leather halter to have for a few years and not worry about horribly, they are fine. I have used the as turnout halters for a few naughty horses and backup halters. 

My quality halters are all quillins. But those are not inexpensive.


----------



## Jillianrose (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks everybody! I bought the halter(along with two saddle pads lol), and I'm awaiting its arrival! It was actually a closeout item, not just sale, so that probably explains the low price on a $40 halter. When it arrives I'll post my opinion on the quality, even though I don't have a horse to try and break it yet lol.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

Jillianrose said:


> Thanks everybody! I bought the halter(along with two saddle pads lol), and I'm awaiting its arrival! It was actually a closeout item, not just sale, so that probably explains the low price on a $40 halter. When it arrives I'll post my opinion on the quality, even though I don't have a horse to try and break it yet lol.


Wait, do you have a horse already? No? Then why'd you buy pads and a halter for it? If it were me, I wouldn't put the saddle before the horse, but, you aren't me. If it floats your boat I guess.


----------



## Jillianrose (Apr 29, 2017)

EmberScarlet said:


> Wait, do you have a horse already? No? Then why'd you buy pads and a halter for it? If it were me, I wouldn't put the saddle before the horse, but, you aren't me. If it floats your boat I guess.


No, I(sadly) don't have a horse yet. I know about what size horse I want, so since a halter's not extremely fitted I might as well start collecting items I'll need! When I do get a horse though, I'll most likely buy it half a dozen halters(pink, blue, leather with a nameplate, and so on)!:grin:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Jillianrose said:


> No, I(sadly) don't have a horse yet. I know about what size horse I want, so since a halter's not extremely fitted I might as well start collecting items I'll need! When I do get a horse though, I'll most likely buy it half a dozen halters(pink, blue, leather with a nameplate, and so on)!:grin:


Disagree honestly. Halters are a lot more fitted than you expect, or maybe I should say that head size varies a lot more than you'd expect!

Pads are more flexible but I've got more pads that don't work then pads that do work!

Heck even brushes which are as general as it gets I have horses who prefer a certain kind. You will also end up preferring a certain kind!

I prefer a certain sized horse too...mine range between 12.2 and 15.3 lol. And I've ridden plenty of bigger ones that I am happy on.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't buy break away halters except for using them on a grazing muzzle, that attaches to a halter.
leather requires up keep, thus only my show halters are leather. 
Since I don't turn horses out with halters on, I also don't buy halters with those cheek snaps- great if you wanta break away feature, but is the weak link, and You can see countless halters, offered for sale, second hand, with those snaps broken


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Jillianrose said:


> No, I(sadly) don't have a horse yet. I know about what size horse I want, so since a halter's not extremely fitted I might as well start collecting items I'll need! When I do get a horse though, I'll most likely buy it half a dozen halters(pink, blue, leather with a nameplate, and so on)!:grin:


I totally understand your enthousiasm - I was there about two years ago. However, as Yogiwick says, horses' heads can be funny. I ended up special ordering an Arab halter for my Arab gelding. The other halters just never really fit him right. Also, you may find that once you have a horse, you're too broke to think about things like buying fancy halters!!! There is SO much else that I find more important than a nice halter. I mean, unless you show in a halter class, it's really only something I use to lead them around, since mine don't wear them in turnout. Although, I did leave one on my gelding once and regretted it. Oh, don't worry, the horse is fine. But I have never seen a muddier halter in my life. 

That said, I have... ummmm.... I'm counting 6 halters. For two horses. Oh wait, 7 if I include my mare's rope halter. I don't know how they all found their way in my barn, honestly. :think::think::think: 

But you know what, at that price, why not. Of course now you need a lead rope to match the halter. One with a chain (in case your horses needs a firm hand), one without. Also, a lunge line and lunge whip, also in coordinating colours. Buckets (you always need more than you think), brushes (ditto), and wait until you start buying blankets! And saddles (I have 4 - again, for two horses, and I actually sold two because at one point I was up to 6). Bridles, bits... oh, the fun they will have when they see you walk in the tack store! Enjoy!


----------



## Jillianrose (Apr 29, 2017)

Acadianartist said:


> Of course now you need a lead rope to match the halter. One with a chain (in case your horses needs a firm hand), one without. Also, a lunge line and lunge whip, also in coordinating colours. Buckets (you always need more than you think), brushes (ditto), and wait until you start buying blankets! And saddles (I have 4 - again, for two horses, and I actually sold two because at one point I was up to 6). Bridles, bits... oh, the fun they will have when they see you walk in the tack store! Enjoy!


Yes, the people at the tack store will be happy! And knowing myself I will be happy too! I don't like spending money, but I do love buying stuff for my pets! I probably wouldn't have bought the halter and saddle pads if they weren't hugely underpriced, also I had a gift card that could only be used online lol.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I remember last year, when I wasn't very used to my horse or to buying stuff for her, I wanted a leather halter for trailering, and got one off ebay. Regular size. It was just too big and it ended up in my consignment store pile. My horse is 14.2 and takes cob/Arab sizes in many things but not all . . . turned out that was one of them though.


----------



## Jillianrose (Apr 29, 2017)

My halter came tonight! I'm so excited! It seems super nice. It's very stiff, and i'm assuming thats because it's not broken in yet? I love the way it smells too! It smells like the mens shoe isle at Kohl's lol. Of corse I don't have much experience with what types of halters last, but this seems like a good one!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Jillianrose said:


> My halter came tonight! I'm so excited! It seems super nice. It's very stiff, and i'm assuming thats because it's not broken in yet? I love the way it smells too! It smells like the mens shoe isle at Kohl's lol. Of corse I don't have much experience with what types of halters last, but this seems like a good one!


If it's real leather, you can apply a conditioner to help soften it. You can spend your evenings watching horsey shows on tv while smelling that freshly oiled leather you're lovingly applying to your new halter... Not saying I've done that or anything. :grin:


----------



## Jillianrose (Apr 29, 2017)

Acadianartist said:


> If it's real leather, you can apply a conditioner to help soften it. You can spend your evenings watching horsey shows on tv while smelling that freshly oiled leather you're lovingly applying to your new halter... Not saying I've done that or anything. :grin:


Haha yes, I will probably do that!

Also the reason I wanted to go ahead and buy a halter, instead of waiting to get my future horses exact measurements, is that I love the idea of when i buy my horse, I can change halters, and then he will officially go from theirs, to mine! 
(well, the bill of sale would officially make him mine, but I like stuff like that lol)


----------

